# Xclio A380 Drive Mounting Brackets



## timh227 (May 29, 2011)

I need the Xclio A380 case hard drive and dvd drive mounting brackets does anyone know wher i can get some?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Try contacting the manufacturers customer service department.

Also, try eBay.


----------

